# ServoCity Cyber Monday Flyer 2014



## ServoCity (Oct 21, 2013)

Don't miss out on these HOT deals - Monday, December 1 only
Shop at www.servocity.com

*CYBER MONDAY SALE FLYER: *https://www.servocity.com/ServoCity_Cyber_Monday_Flyer_2014.pdf

*1) GOLDEN TICKET GIVEAWAY!*
TWO random orders on Cyber Monday will receive a Golden Ticket that is redeemable for $500 worth of Actobotics parts! 
Every order placed between 12AM CST on 12/1/2014 and 12AM CST on 12/2/2014 is eligible. 

*2) FREE SHIPPING on orders over $50*
Use discount code: *freeship* 

*3) Items up to 85% OFF*
We're seriously slashing prices for this one day event! Do not miss the chance to save 20 - 85% on select items. 

*4) ALL HITEC SERVOS ARE 20% OFF*
Every single Hitec servo is on sale. Stock up and save big!!


----------

